# preamplificador tl082



## armandl (Jul 30, 2011)

buenos dias 
quisiera pedirles su ayuda, quiero armar este preamplificador con microfono, quisiera saber si funciona bien segun el diagrama que adjunto,
y tambien quisiera saber que potencia alcanza este tl082 para poder ponerle una fuente de alimentacion correcta
gracias


----------



## Xander (Jul 31, 2011)

armandJ dijo:


> buenos dias
> quisiera pedirles su ayuda, quiero armar este preamplificador con microfono, quisiera saber si funciona bien segun el diagrama que adjunto,
> y tambien quisiera saber que potencia alcanza este tl082 para poder ponerle una fuente de alimentacion correcta
> gracias



Hola, creo que la mejor forma de saber si funciona bien o no, es que lo compruebes tu mismo...a mi parecer no se ve mal, debería andar...

...no se a que te refieres con "que potencia alcanza", pero te recomiendo que veas la HOJA DE DATOS del TL082...

saludos!.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2011)

armandJ dijo:


> buenos dias
> quisiera pedirles su ayuda, quiero armar este preamplificador con microfono, quisiera saber si funciona bien segun el diagrama que adjunto,
> y tambien quisiera saber que potencia alcanza este tl082 para poder ponerle una fuente de alimentacion correcta
> gracias


Hola Amigo, el circuito necesita fuente simetrica para funcionar es decir +/-
Los terminales SV2-1 y Sv3-1 son GND.-


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Deberia funcionar bien tiene una ganancia global de 1470 en tensión si el mic es de baja impedancia y señal pobre andara bien pero si es de alta impedancia y señal de 5mV puede saturr la salida.

No tenemso información del micrófono para saber a ciencia cierta, ni tampoco la sensibilidad del equipo al que sera aplicado

El consumo es bajísimo lo esta dispuesto para fuente simetrica que puede ir de -+9 a -+18V el consumo unos pocos mA, con lo cual un trafo de 100mA o menso sirve de sobra


----------



## armandl (Ago 2, 2011)

la verdad gracias por la los respuestas me parecieron muy acertadas y despejaron barias dudas,  ahora los probare el circuito y les comentare como anda saludos


----------

